# Anyone planning to attend the Motorcycle Swapmeet in Red Deer on Oct 29?



## John Conroy (Oct 9, 2016)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-motorcycle-o...ge-motorcycle-group-fall-swap-meet/1204420005


----------



## Alexander (Oct 9, 2016)

Im interested hey @Jwest7788 want to come with we could carpool? We will need a truck for sure i think everyone owns one?


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm going to be there. We could get together.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 9, 2016)

Count me in. I could use a few things. Full set of lights and a few mirors would be nice.


----------

